# Details of ptsb's repossessions during 2015



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2016)

ptsb gives information on their repossessions which includes voluntary surrenders in Note 34 of their Annual Report.



The note is hard to follow, so I summarise it here:




If ptsb accounts for 15% of the repossessions, then the total number of repossessions which includes voluntary surrender would around 800 for the year.

Of course, there would be a lot of voluntary sales as well.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2016)

The losses were fairly severe 

Balance outstanding on home loans: €27m 
Net sales proceeds : €10m 
Loss to ptsb: €17 m


----------

